# local breeders, say hi=)



## philoserenus (Feb 6, 2007)

hmm i know this might sound like an odd thread, but i am just wondering if all the breeders on this forum could identify themselves just for the sake of it. 

it would be nice to find out who actually breeds (whichever species) and lives in the gta.

i think it would be helpful for all those later on who'd like locally breed fish 
^^

thanks
// nick


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats a great idea!!!

SO lets have it! Breeder role call! 

i've been known to breed betta, guppie... platy.. Just all super small stuff. 
ATM i have some orange platy that dont stop breeding... O_O


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I breed:
zebra pleco
cherry shrimps
crystal shrimps

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I wouldn't really consider myself a "breeder" but I have bred Hunduran Red Points and Thorichthys Maculipinnis. I don't have the HRP's anymore but will be putting my T. Mac's back together in a couple weeks. I had to give the female a bit of a break. 

Hopefully, I am going to give Blue Jack Dempsey's a try in the next few months. That will be a very long process though. If things were to go perfect, I'd have fry in 1.5 - 2 years.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Numerous African and SA chiclids and catfish. Currently working with discus


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Breed small stuff - guppies, platies, angle fish, zebra danios, convict cichlids, 

currently breeding bettas Halfmoon and wild bettas (channoides) 

Tried and trying to breed the Blue Rams & plecos.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I breed:

BN plecos at all times (long and short fin)
sometimes I have blue rams, apisto C's and angels the type depends on the pair I have eggs from.


----------

